# Theme Chooser source, how to update for jb?



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: AOSP

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Theme Manager

Carrier:: Verizon

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Ok, so I've been working on my theme for a while now and everything was going ok. But, in contacts, I'm having some black on black issues so I inverted the app with xmls so I could have more control. When I build though, it throw alot of errors saying it cant find theme.holo. Someone mentioned that it sounds like I was using a different version of the source. Turns out my theme template I originally edited to build was a gb source, so that explains why holo isnt found. 
How do I go about updating my source for jb?

Also, when I build, it says platform version 3.2.1


----------

